# [solved] Problems with DVD/CD-Rom

## xeon061

Hey folks-i need a little help,

since i cleaned my system  :Wink:  (depclean and ...), i'm missing my DVD/CD-Rom.

Normally i had 

/dev/hda (CD-Rom)

/dev/hdb (HDD)

but now i have only

/dev/hdb

Here is dmesg|grep hda

[    1.352419] hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[    1.658104] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.658806] hda: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

[    1.658808] hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

dmesg|grep hdb

[    1.658034] hdb: ST3250623A, ATA DISK drive

[    1.659230] hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

[    1.659337] hdb: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

[    1.659340] hdb: UDMA/33 mode selected

[    3.217145] hdb: max request size: 512KiB

[    3.217295] hdb: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/16384KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63

[    3.217391] hdb: cache flushes supported

[    3.217422]  hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4

[   35.684184] REISERFS (device hdb3): found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   35.684204] REISERFS (device hdb3): using ordered data mode

[   35.691726] REISERFS (device hdb3): journal params: device hdb3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   35.691996] REISERFS (device hdb3): checking transaction log (hdb3)

[   35.741718] REISERFS (device hdb3): Using r5 hash to sort names

Both are there but .......

Here is my lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:01.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

05:01.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

05:02.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

Snip from messages

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680288] jmicron 0000:02:00.1: IDE controller (0x197b:0x2363 rev 0x02)

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680300] pci 0000:02:00.1: enabling device (0000 -> 0001)

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680307]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on cpu 0 node 0

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680309]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680315] pci 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680331] jmicron 0000:02:00.1: 100% native mode on irq 17

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680343] pci 0000:02:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680349]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xa400-0xa407

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680360]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xa408-0xa40f

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    0.680367] Probing IDE interface ide0...

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.352419] hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.658034] hdb: ST3250623A, ATA DISK drive

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.658104] hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.658806] hda: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.658808] hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.659230] hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.659337] hdb: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.659340] hdb: UDMA/33 mode selected

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    1.659420] Probing IDE interface ide1...

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    2.178119] ide0 at 0xac00-0xac07,0xa882 on irq 17 Is that the problem???

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    2.191295] ide1 at 0xa800-0xa807,0xa482 on irq 17 Is that the problem???

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [    2.191511] ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

CD-Rom 9660 support etc. is in the kernel (It runs before)

The block device hdb listed in /dev--hda not

I did mknod .... 

But if i tried to mount this--i get /dev/hda is busy 

If i boot from CD gentoo-live there is no problem with the CD--but at that point i don't see the hdd on /dev/hdb. (That's because of this jmicron)

 :Evil or Very Mad:  There is also vista and xp on that PC--there all is OK   :Evil or Very Mad:  I can't believe this---A little help is needed.......

Some more information--I reemerge udev and hal. (i think that was ok)

And hotplug (i don't think that was a good idea)

because of: Version 20040923-r2

-->Howto to make it back? I think the system is slower now.Last edited by xeon061 on Sun Aug 30, 2009 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nasaiya

You shouldn't have them both using the same irq.. I'd bet that's your problem. My guess is since it works with a livecd, XP, etc. that it's not the bios assigning the same irq, it's linux itself.

I don't know enough to tell you why it would do that or how to fix it, but I'm pretty sure that's your problem. A little googleing about setting/managing irq's in linux should probably do the trick for you  :Wink: 

I could be totally wrong though  :Wink: 

Sorry I can't be of more help.

----------

## Hu

You probably turned off the high level driver for your optical drive.  You should take this opportunity to convert to the SATA interface, which tends to perform better.  Disable CONFIG_IDE in your kernel configuration, enable the SATA drivers for your hard drive and optical drive, and try again.  Note that the SATA drivers will name things as sdX, so you will need to fix fstab if this works.  If you cannot get it working on your own, please post the output of zgrep '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz | nl.

----------

## xeon061

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You probably turned off the high level driver for your optical drive.  You should take this opportunity to convert to the SATA interface, which tends to perform better.  Disable CONFIG_IDE in your kernel configuration, enable the SATA drivers for your hard drive and optical drive, and try again.  Note that the SATA drivers will name things as sdX, so you will need to fix fstab if this works.  If you cannot get it working on your own, please post the output of zgrep '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz | nl.

 

Hey Hu!

Thanks for your info. But i don't think that's the problem. I have some other sata drives within this computer. They appear as sda (sda1 till sda7) and sdb (sdb1 till sdb4).

I know it worked before. This two IDEdrives--both on the jmicron. 

And they appeared as hda and hdb. I remember there were a lot of trouble to get them working two years ago because of this jmicron-controller. But with the new live-CD there were no problems anymore.

Maybe i deleted something else, but i don't know which other programs are to be needed to have a look after the "internals" of the computer 

There is no output of your command--because there is no config.gz.

But i found /proc/ide with these files-->

insgesamt 0

4026532060 dr-xr-xr-x   6 root root 0 30. Aug 18:47 .

         1 dr-xr-xr-x 168 root root 0 30. Aug 14:22 ..

4026532061 -r--r--r--   1 root root 0 30. Aug 18:47 drivers

4026532077 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root 8 30. Aug 18:47 hda -> ide0/hda

4026532084 lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root 8 30. Aug 18:47 hdb -> ide0/hdb

4026532067 dr-xr-xr-x   4 root root 0 30. Aug 18:47 ide0

4026532085 dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root 0 30. Aug 18:47 ide1

4026532090 dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root 0 30. Aug 18:47 ide2

4026532095 dr-xr-xr-x   2 root root 0 30. Aug 18:47 ide3

Maybe these is helpful???

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xeon061,

```
Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [ 2.178119] ide0 at 0xac00-0xac07,0xa882 on irq 17 Is that the problem???

Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [ 2.191295] ide1 at 0xa800-0xa807,0xa482 on irq 17 Is that the problem??? 
```

Its odd as the traditional IRQs are 14 and 15 for those devices, even when you have the apic enabled.

It is possible to have four IDE devices (two IDE channels) on the same IRQ. Its a kernel option.

As others have said, I would take the opportunity to migrate to the libata kernel driver.

----------

## xeon061

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> xeon061,
> 
> ```
> Aug 29 14:29:53 src@helium [ 2.178119] ide0 at 0xac00-0xac07,0xa882 on irq 17 Is that the problem???
> 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

Yeah!

This did the trick!!!

Now my cdrom is at /dev/sr0 and hdd is at sde...

 :Very Happy: 

Thanks a lot !!!

----------

## Hu

You must have disabled support for the inline .config.  Though optional, it is very useful since it keeps the .config with the kernel that resulted from it.  You can get the same output using grep -E '^[^#]' .config | nl in your kernel build directory.

I do not think that using the CONFIG_IDE subsystem is the cause of your problems, but I do think that you would be better served using the newer libata drivers wherever possible.  It is possible, though not generally very good, to have both CONFIG_IDE and libata enabled at once, which is why your SATA drives work, but the hard and optical drives are still under the IDE subsystem.  IDE registers earlier, so as long as it is enabled, it will grab them, even if libata could handle them.  Any work done fixing a misconfiguration within CONFIG_IDE is thrown away if you migrate to the libata drivers, which is why I suggested migrating instead of fixing the problem.

[Edit: looks like you fixed it while I was typing.  Yes, the srX family is often how optical SATA drives appear.]

----------

